# This scheme has brought me out of a depression and dp/dr



## reyji (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry for my English

Hello dear comrade

I had a big disturbing and depressive frustration.

Prior to treatment was in this condition of 8 months

There were following symptoms:


apathy
angedoniya
weakness
depersonalization and derealization. 

A month before the beginning of therapy has spent on drink a miltivitamina course, B6 magnesium. To prepare an organism with medicines.

*Beginning:*

1) *The first three days* reception of a tranquilizer - *Etifoxine* and *lithium a carbonate* (150mg/600mg).
Has chosen because *he isn't derivative benzodiazepines*, however surpasses most of them in degree of expressiveness of effect. Also it is used as an antikonvulsant.
The tranquilizer is used in order that the alarm at the beginning of reception of antidepressants wasn't given. Month accepted it so far the organism adapted to antidepressants.

2) For the fourth day *Venlafaxin* - 37,5 mg has added and lifted a dose each three days.
(37,5 - 75 - 112,5 - 150 - 225 - 300 - 375 - 450 mg)
*Lamotrigine* also raised 25 mg on 25 mg every week.

3) Later *Trittiko* (150 mg) for correction of a libido has been added. But he was weak and hasn't yielded result. But sound sleep 

4) It became at that time much better, but the effect was insufficiently satisfactory. 
Were the decision to add *Mirtazapine - *45 mg is made.
Since the beginning the alarm Dp/dr has increased has amplified. A week later the organism adapted and the medicinal scheme has begun to work as it is necessary.

5) Finally to cure an angedoniya has been added *Bromocriptine *5 mg*. *For stimulation of dopamine receptors.

On this rocket fuel I left from dp/dr and have almost finished the cure of a depression. (Dp/dr - 4 month , depression - xx)

*Scheme at the moment:*

Venlafaxin - 300mg;
Lamotrigine - 400 mg;
Mirtazapine - 45mg;
Bromocriptine - 5mg;
Lithium a carbonate - 300mg;

Smoothly I reduce to the lower bound of dosages of drugs.

*Attention! Important!*
For those who will decide to repeat!

After addition of a bromokriptin to 450 mg of a venlafaksin at me has sharply* jumped up dopamine.*
*Hyper stimulation of the center of pleasure* - it isn't really pleasant therefore I have lowered dosages since the beginning *to 375 and then 300 mg.* 
*If there is a similar situation reduce dosages of drugs!*

*Thank you that have read*
*I hope that you have emphasized for yourself some moments * 

with love from Russia :wub:


----------

